# New Mini Donk



## Candleliteranch (Aug 16, 2009)

We are getting a 34" mini donk stud. He is 4 yrs old. He has been bred twice. He's supposed to be easy to handle and ridden in parades and dressed up and ridden in child's lead line classes. We did actually see videos of him being ridden. He seems really sweet. I'm wondering if anyone knows if there is any market for mini mules. I know the first one, I'll likely keep!




Any info would be appreciated Thanks fo any replies.


----------



## minimule (Aug 18, 2009)

Speaking from experience....

There isn't much of a market for the mini mules. Mule people typically want a full sized mule that they can ride. They don't see the minis as "worth" anything unfortunately. They are extremely cute and, if raised right, are big love bugs. People that don't understand mules loose interest quickly because they are not like a horse. You don't train them like a horse, you don't handle them like a horse. They react differently to life, more like the donkey.

The jack has to like mares and the mares have to accept a donkey. It isn't as easy as some might think. Kilroy was raised with mares from the time he was a yearling. He won't touch a jenny. He doesn't want another donkey on his farm at all. I've tried several times with jennys and geldings and he said to get rid of them.



Some of my mares have to be tricked to breed to him. I tie them up to the stallions coral and tease from the front with them and then sneak Kilroy in from behind.

Unfortunately, there are quite a few folks out there breeding for mini mules and selling them very cheap or giving them away. It makes it hard for someone to make anything from it.


----------



## Candleliteranch (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you very much for your reply. He's here and he's very lovable but you've given us something to think about. thanks for sharing your experiences. I may be calling on you again if you don't mind!


----------

